# I NEED pics of your Kindle and accessories!!



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok, so the limit of how long I can honestly say that I'm just "testing" my daughter's new Kindle is drawing near.  Now I'm going to be forced to put it back in the box and wrap it up so I can give it to her for her birthday this weekend.  I guess the only thing I could be doing if I keep messing with it til then is wearing it out.  

So now I'm going to go into Kindle withdrawal because I don't have one yet.  I have REALLY enjoyed reading it.  I'm going to get my own, But of course I have to listen to my husband's reasoning to "Better let her see if she likes hers first.  If she doesn't you can have hers."  Yeah right, like how can a person that loves to read NOT like a Kindle?  

I did get her an Amazon Kindle cover, but that was before I discovered the Oberon and other very nice covers.  I also did not know about skins at the time.  So here's where I need your help.  My daughter will be coming home this weekend and I would love for her to be able to come here and see what you all have done with your Kindles as  far as skins and covers and/or bags go.  She is very artistic and really has a way in putting things together and would love, I'm sure, to see what all you all have done.  ALSO, it would help me so very much to have the pics to drool over until I get my own!  Please have sympathy on me!!!   Very soon after she opens her Kindle, I would love to be able to show her this forum and this post so she can see the many different ways to dress it up...I mean, protect it of course.  

I know the Kindle/cover thing has been done, but it's getting  to be an old thread and I need to see more!  I need to see more, more, more I say!!!!!!!   Am I obsessed?  Help me out anyway....thank you all so much in advance!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I feel like I have posted this picture a lot, but you asked... Starry Night skin from Decal Girl, and covers from Bobarra.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Rhonda there are MANY threads over in the accessories forum http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,8.0.html That have pics...


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Rhonda there are MANY threads over in the accessories forum http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,8.0.html That have pics...


Sorry, guess I'm a little too exuberant. Thanks for the link.......


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hHAHHAH we all are exuberant, and MANY love to share pics of their Kindles in all of their glory. It's Np hun. I have more fun designing screensavers and changing mine on a monthly basis.. Makes it personal, and I can spend all that $$ on books.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> hHAHHAH we all are exuberant, and MANY love to share pics of their Kindles in all of their glory. It's Np hun. I have more fun designing screensavers and changing mine on a monthly basis.. Makes it personal, and I can spend all that $$ on books.


It took me about 3 hours to figure out how to change my screensavers (and that was with following the directions on this board). And then after the last update I have just dealt with the boring ones that Amazon gave us. Any ideas on how I can make it easier for me?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I know nothing about changing them on a K2, K2i, or KDX... I have the K1, where it was VERY easy to do, and did not require a hack.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My TrendyDigital MaxGuard leather cover arrived today.

Amazon.com link:


My photos (click to see full-sized):


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

It's left handed!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

egh34 said:


> It's left handed!


In a way, it's right-handed, in that if you use the right-hand side to hold a notepad, it's much easier to write on than if it were the other way (if you're right-handed, that is). But it does feel odd at first to open it up that way.


----------

